# Hybrid poplar, Propagation



## Robby (Sep 21, 2008)

Is there anyone who has knowledge on hybrid poplar, will they grow in Zone 3, how fast do they "real world" grow, etc. If they are half as good as sellers represent them, maybe OK.

I also would like help in the easiest and most successful method of propagating poplar trees. I would like to make my place completely self sufficient for heating wood. 

Thanks,

Robby


----------



## ATS/TexasTree (Oct 2, 2008)

Check out the folks at Arbor Day Foundation. They have some plots of poplars that are grown specifically for boiler fuel. They heat their place with a wood chip boiler. 

http://www.liedlodge.org/about/green.cfm


----------



## Robby (Oct 2, 2008)

*Hybrid Poplar*

Thanks for the info. 

Some of the info on the site confirms my thoughts. If you are growing as much as you burn, you should be self sufficient and carbon neutral. Close to "two bird with one stone"


I fired up the boiler system yesterday, works OK. Nest is to install the 60 tube solar panels on the roof of boiler building.



Robby


----------

